#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 頭像新規Q&A

## 幻貓

> *〈三〉、頭像*
> 
> [spacer=8]*‧大小及尺寸*
> 
> [spacer=14]‧頭像可上傳的圖片大小最大為 200 x 200 像素，大小限制為 98 kb，格式為 jpg， gif， png。
> 
> [spacer=8]*‧內容*
> 
> [spacer=14]‧基於狼之樂園的特性，建議使用動物、獸人、奇幻、史前生物、或布偶裝等內容做為頭像，以利融入論壇文化。
> ...


新修的頭像法有什麼更動呢？又該注意些什麼？怎樣才不會被當作違規？
這邊先來幾道自問自答，希望能解決大部份版眾的疑惑。

如果還有疑問，歡迎直接回覆本討論串！

會員管理通則
頭像新規公告

======================================

*Q1. 限制什麼？開放了什麼？*
舊法允許高度獸相關頭像，但是對獸耳人、機械、人類等「非純獸」圖像多有限制；
新法施行後，這些限制都沒了，選擇將會更多、更自由、更多元化。

*Q2. 嚴禁使用令他人不安的頭像──這麼說只要有人看我不爽就可以用這理由檢舉我？*
當然不會這麼不理性。遇到有爭議的情況，管理群會列為個案特別討論，盡可能避免此類濫用。
當然，只要理直就不會吃虧，腳踏實地就會沒事。

*Q3. 偶像名星不能用？可是我真的很喜歡──*
那你可能要去一般偶像論壇逛逛，跟這些偶像同好分享你的喜好才談得起來，不是嗎？
而且人家也有肖像權的喔，使用別人的名號及模樣逛大街只會惹來麻煩。
*
Q4. 商業...非商業...角色設定......唉呀字太多了，到底在講些什麼啊？*
意思是，只要這張圖片的人物，是個有頭有臉有名號，很多人都知道的角色，你就不能亂用。
以海賊王舉例，即便你很愛糜鹿喬巴，你不能用他當頭像。
以龍王傳說為例，不管你多喜歡席隆〈Shiron〉，你不能用他當頭像。
*
Q5. 蛤？這太誇張了吧？外面論壇都沒管那麼多，而且即便角色跟獸有相關也不行？*
這就是我們對論壇內部會員的一點要求。
別忘了，這些是屬於「作者本人」的角色，真要論起使用權，也只有作者一個人能用。
也許某作者有官方聲明可以使用，但我們沒有能力去一家家分辨誰說過可以、誰說過不行，因此一律禁止。
外面人都在做，不代表他們是對的，很多作者對這種事很在乎呢，當然要尊重人家。

而且狼之樂園把頭像視為該會員的「代表」，你不代表任何不屬於你的角色。
用自己代表自己，便不會錯了。

真的很喜歡，請在合適的版面發表相關文章或貼圖串，這時就只要注意討論區禮儀了。
*

Q6. 好吧，那下面的「不在此限」的又是什麼？*
簡單來說，就是沒頭沒臉沒名號、只出現零星片段的人、事、物，可以使用。
比如說演了兩頁就下場的路人甲、一整片星空、一株隨處可見的小樹。

何謂延續原作框架再創新角色？
舉例：你套用神奇寶貝〈Pokemon〉的世界觀，創造一個有頭毛、有圍巾的皮卡丘，甚至還有自己一套新故事。
舉例二：火影忍者有個設定叫做「尾獸」，你自己再造一頭全新的尾獸，並用他來當成自己的形像。
以上兩例都可行，同人創作的「自創部份」是被允許的。
但是請注意下一條規定！
*
Q7. 在簽名檔標示出處？*
上邊講的許可特例，你沒有標上相關或參考作品名稱，經過提醒還不標上，就會動刑。
不論是何種內容的圖片，管理員第一個看的，是簽名檔有沒有東西；第二才會針對內容審核。
*
Q7.1. 我不知道要怎麼改簽名檔耶？*
請點擊論壇上方的「會員資料」，進去後拉下頁面不久就能看到，很好找的。
*
Q7.2. 我不是故意要盜圖的......*
那就不要硬把別人的說成是自己的，或是講錯話讓別人誤會。
你的就是你的，別人的東西──在對方沒說「好」之前都還是別人的。
永遠小心。
一旦犯下盜竊行為，便沒有所謂「不知者無罪」了！

*Q7.3. 網路上找個圖而已，也要貼一堆東西？*
正是因為很隨便地從網路上找到的，才更要寫清楚，千萬不要抱有「啊這沒什麼啦」的隨便態度。
找到圖片，想拿來當頭像，當下直接將網址複製再貼上──
_「把網址反白>>點右鍵>>點選『複製』>>到簽名檔修改處>>在輸入欄點右鍵>>點選『貼上』」_
夠清楚了吧？相信這很好上手。

*Q7.4. 我現在用的網路用圖很久了，早就找不到來源了，怎辦？*
所以大家都有這兩個禮拜的緩衝期，期間你想要自己找、或是發文公開詢問都行
務必確保你提供的資訊可以讓管理員確實追蹤。
如果緩衝期到了還是沒找到，只好請你換一張圖了。

*Q8. 我都標明出處了怎麼還是被拔掉頭像?!*
有幾種情況：
第一，你違反了上述嚴格禁止的事項。
第二，你提供的聯結失效或是查無此作者，經提醒後持續裝傻。
第三，圖片原作者發現了，跟管理員申訴並希望撤圖──所以該圖片原作者的影響力是非常大的，畢竟人家才是正主兒。
通常在強制撤圖後，管理員都會寄發私訊解釋撤圖原因，異議者請直接私訊回覆。

*Q9. 我是繪師，發現有人未經同意用我製作的作品當頭像，該怎麼做？*
請你親自、或由你所信任之人，點開該會員的個人資料，按下「舉報此會員」的按鈕、
或是直接私訊寄給有權限撤圖的wingwolf、狼王白牙或是幻貓，三者其一。
並提供適當的證據如：發表網址，甚至是該圖片之草稿或線稿。確認作者不願讓對方使用該圖片，便會直接撤圖。
然後，盡可能保持冷靜而理性的態度。
過於窮追猛打，不僅對方難受，我們管裡員也很尷尬。

*Q10. 怎麼這麼麻煩？這也管那也管的，我哪記得住這麼多條？*
頭像法一直以來都不好定，因為大家對此的看法及見解都不同
管裡群在討論時，必需考量到一般民情、論壇目標、藝術版權等多種層面
_一般民情_──我們不再強調「人類以外的生物」才能待在狼之樂園
_論壇目標_──以初階獸迷論壇自居，用規章教導會員一些該有的態度及舉止
_藝術版權_──不能因為想增加論壇人氣便完全開放，圖被盜用也只能忍氣吞聲，這麼做反而扼殺創意，本末倒置

基本上只要遵從幾個大原則，就沒事了
*多多使用自己的作品*：畫的醜沒關係，以自己的頭像為豪，做一個真實的自己。
*得到作者親口許諾再借用*：跟別人借東西，自然不能一聲不響就自己拿走。
在現實世界這就是「偷」，網路世界也是一樣的。
*記得標上出處及相關資料：*雖然標明出處還是有被拔掉的可能，但至少這是對原作的一點禮貌。
相信對方找上門來時也不會過於憤怒，繼而把場面弄得很難堪──能和平解決再好不過。

*Q11. 我本來沒設頭像的，怎麼現在跑出一張黑毛黃瞳的狼？*
這就是伴隨新規誕生的預設頭像，就算你不會畫圖，也不會落入沒頭像可用的窘境！
未來不排除再增加幾款不同樣式的預設頭像，敬請留意~

以上，如有問題請直街回覆本討論串。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

我喜歡動物, 但是並沒有強烈到想變成獸, 我想用這張當頭圖

來自 (Titan Quest)
很符合我自己的風格與設定, 但是不敢放, 因為似乎是直接往版龜踩下去
雖然我沒那麼壯, 單手劍也還沒練好, 而且不是自己的作品....還有待加強
所以...所以....就是來徵求同意啦.....> <

----------


## 幻貓

可以，只要不是血腥暴力色情、或是其他違規內容，狼之樂園*不會針對圖片內容設限*
而這張Titan Quest遊戲官方的桌布，人物本身屬於一般大眾對古希臘戰士粗略形象，亦無侵犯他人角色設定之疑慮

因此只要555記得在簽名檔標出「頭像來自遊戲Titan Quest」就可以使用了


順帶補充：

這是前陣子有會員的提問：

遊戲截圖是可以使用的，但是簽名檔上*務必標明「遊戲名稱*」以及「*角色ID/名稱*」
然而，如果使用*不屬於自身的角色*〈例如系統NPC、其他玩家〉為頭像內容，仍是會觸法

歡迎各方提問

----------

